# bi-fold doors to french doors



## jbfly03 (Jul 14, 2009)

long time viewer, first time post.

in my house i had two bi-fold doors on a closet. i took them off because i absolutely hated them. i wanted to add a header to make it a more standard size (currently it's 96 inches tall), drywall the header, and add french doors in the opening. can i just attach the hinged doors to the studs on the sides of the opening and then add trim to make it look nicer? the opening is 48 inches wide. i was thinking i could use a ball latch for the doors? any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Quattro (Jul 15, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. I'm in the same boat as you, although I have a standard height opening (~82"), and a 60" width. I absolutely hate bi-folds, but we still have 3 closets with them. The front closet with the coats is the most annoying. The problem I'm having is finding a good, inexpensive 60" french door set locally. Haven't checked Re-Store yet.

Good luck!


----------

